# Общий раздел > Кулинария >  Как правильно точить ножи

## Justin

*Какие ножи нельзя точить:*
Например, в ножах *TwinStar Plus* фирмы Zwilling J.A.Henckels используется покрытие MagnaDur®, которое в 1000 раз повышает износостойкость режущей кромки. Естественно, после заточки никакого твердого слоя не остается.

*Керамические лезвия*
- никогда не тупятся, поэтому никогда не точатся. Единствнным недостатком керамического лезвия является его повышенная хрупкость, хотя некоторые вещества (например, оксид циркония) имеют некоторую гибкость. По твердости керамические лезвия уступают только корунду и алмазу.

*Зубчатая режущая кромка*
- приобрела популярность по двум причинам: внедрение твердых износостойких сталей (типа 440C) и появление автоматов для сложной заточки с лазерным контролем. Однако именно это затрудняет переточку ножа в домашних условиях. Хороший 'серрейтор' сделан из твердой стали, которую трудно точить, а переточка с двух сторон уничтожает зубчатую кромку.

*И еще нужно знать следующее:*

1. Не существует «вечных самозатачивающихся» ножей. Это просто рекламная фишка. Если нож постоянно использовать, то он рано или поздно он затупится, и надо будет его наточить, чтобы и далее работать им удобно и безопасно.

2. Нет никакой лазерной заточки. Ножи точатся на фрезерном станке, и лазер там используется лишь для контроля угла заточки.

3. Секрет «дамасской» стали давно утерян. Современные методики изготовления могут сделать нож очень прочным и твёрдым, но есть производители, которые наносят специфический рисунок «под дамасск» на дешёвые лезвия.

*Теперь о том, как ухаживать за ножами*, чтобы не приходилось точить их слишком часто, для этого необходимо:

1. Хранить ножи отдельно от остальной посуды.

2. Использовать ножи по назначению (не открывать ими консервы).

3. Нож предназначен для резки. Если нужно рубить – использовать топорик.

4. Резать на мягких поверхностях – деревянных или пластмассовых.

5. Не класть ножи с деревянной ручкой в посудомоечную машину. Ножи из высокоуглеродистых сталей не мыть горячей водой.

6. Мыть ножи отдельно от грязной посуды, пищевые кислоты портят любую сталь.

7. Острый нож безопаснее тупого, поскольку к тупому приходится прикладывать намного большее усилие и у него выше риск соскользывания.

8. Если лезвие ножа потемнело или порылось пятнами – нужно протереть его кусочком лимона или лимонной кислотой.

9. Не точить ножи с зубчатым лезвием или со специальными твердо-металлическими или алмазно-керамическими покрытиями.

10. При заточке нож должен быть чистым и сухим.

*А теперь, наблюдение прямо из жизни*: подавляющее большинство пользователей свои ножи точить не умеют и чужие – тоже, и поэтому все довольствуются в лучшем случае полуострыми, кое-как заточенными ножами. Давайте убедимся вместе! Попробуйте разрезать лист обычной писчей бумаги любым ножом, держа его другой рукой за один угол. Не вышло? Все ясно, значит этот нож просто не очень острый, мягко говоря.

Так почему нож тупится при резке? В этом принимают участие два параллельных процесса. Первый – это отрывание микроскопических частичек стали от лезвия под действием силы трения. Проще говоря, лезвие стирается.

Сталь клинка, конечно, намного тверже, чем большинство разрезаемых ножом материалов, поэтому она стирается намного медленней, в конце концов ведь дерево режут сталью, а не сталь деревом. Но все-таки понемногу стирается и сталь. Особенно там, где на нее приходится наибольшая удельная нагрузка – на самом краю лезвия, на его передней, режущей, кромке. Подчеркиваю, этот процесс происходит на микроуровне, поэтому и результаты его – микроскопические.

Невооруженным глазом их не видно, и о затуплении ножа можно только догадываться по плавно возрастающему усилию, необходимому для резки. Но если бы только так наш нож тупился – очень редко нам пришлось бы его точить. Беда в том, что при резке практически невозможно удерживать лезвие все время так, чтобы оно "атаковало" разрезаемый материал строго в направлении своей плоскости симметрии.

Первое, с чем надо примириться, это расход нескольких десятков долларов на порядочные инструменты для заточки. Особенно если вы имеете несколько ножей или, тем более, целую их коллекцию. Истратить сотни долларов на сами ножи и пожалеть десятки на хороший инструмент для заточки – это уж очень напоминает народную мудрость о пресловутом "экономном", который, как известно, дважды платит…
Второе – примириться с тем, что никто не наточит нож так, как сделает это сам его хозяин при соответствующем уровне подготовки, и пользуясь соответствующими инструментами, конечно. А вот то, что не надо точить нож на высокооборотном шлифовальном кругу – это уже не дело вкуса! Каждая сталь закаляется в определенных температурных условиях. Неконтролируемый нагрев во время заточки на шлифовальном круге, скорее всего, испортит клинок необратимо.

Мочить нож во время заточки - ничего не меняет, тоненькая ленточка стали на самом-самом острие перегревается моментально! Да, производители точат ножи механически, на шлифовальных ремнях. Но, во-первых, они делают это с умом, на заточке сидят обычно самые квалифицированные рабочие. Во-вторых, подают эти ремни с малой скоростью. А главное, стоит обратить внимание, как недолго держится фабричная заточка, хотя в самом начале нож действительно режет как бритва.


*«Правка» ножа:*

Если недавно купленный или недавно заточенный нож потерял былую остроту, то режущую кромку можно подправить с помощью мусата или на тонком точильном камне. Это можно сделать несколько раз, затем всё равно придётся его капитально точить.

Мусат – это стержень, сделанный из очень твердой стали, или из обычной стали но с напылением алмазного покрытия или вообще из керамики. Стальной мусат напоминает круглый напильник с бороздками осевого направления. Во время правки надо вести по мусату режущей кромкой ножа от себя, плавно сдвигая нож от рукоятки к острию.

Заточка ножа Не рекомендуется пользоваться специальными точилками, поскольку их угол заточки может не совпадать с изначальным углом клинка, а движение происходит вдоль лезвия, создавая продольные бороздки.

Также нельзя точить нож на высокооборотном шлифовальном кругу. Каждая сталь закаляется в определенных температурных условиях. Неконтролируемый нагрев во время заточки на шлифовальном круге, скорее всего, испортит клинок.

И наконец на наждачной бумаге стоит точить только в крайнем случае..

Заточить нож лучше всего на точильном камне (бруске).

Точильные камни и бруски имеют разную степень зернистости:

грубые используются для восстановления правильного угла заточки и формы режущей кромки; средние используются для заточки как таковой; тонкие используются для чистовой правки ножа. Чем больше размер бруска, тем легче поддерживать правильный угол заточки. Наиболее удобно, когда длина бруска составляет полторы-две длины клинка. Ширина бруска играет второстепенную роль. На широком бруске удобней работать и меньше вероятность "упустить" клинок за пределы бруска, что может повредить его боковую поверхность или лезвие. Двухдюймовой (5 см) ширины брусок был бы в самый раз. Алмазный может быть немножко короче, потому что шлифует быстрей и эффективней, но чтобы освоить правильно основное движение, лучше всего учиться да длинном бруске.Сам брусок лучше положить на специальную подкладку, чтобы он не скользил и не царапал стол.

Ширина бруска играет второстепенную роль. На широком бруске удобней работать и меньше вероятность "упустить" клинок за пределы бруска, что может повредить его боковую поверхность или лезвие. Думаю, что двухдюймовой (5 см) ширины брусок был бы в самый раз.

Во время заточки нож ведут по бруску так, чтобы лезвие всегда двигалось по бруску в направлении перпендикулярном режущей кромке в месте соприкосновения (ни в коем случае не вдоль) режущей кромкой вперед, одновременно сдвигая кромку от рукоятки к острию.

Очень важно поддерживать постоянный угол заточки (оптимально – по 20 градусов в каждую сторону от оси клинка). Контроль постоянного угла можно производить с помощью фломастера: закрасьте им режущую кромку и после нескольких циклов точки оцените состояние краски - если она снимается не равномерно, то это приведет к "заваливанию" режущей кромки. Если заточка ножа идет равномерно, необходимо продолжать, но при этом не забывать точить попеременно обе стороны.

Итак, устанавливаем лезвие под углом 20 градусов к поверхности бруска и ведем по нему лезвием вперед, постепенно перемещая точку соприкосновения в направлении острия. Так, чтобы когда дойдем до конца бруска, как раз одновременно дойти до острия.

В конце прохода острие должно остаться на рабочей поверхности бруска, ни в коем случае нельзя допустить, чтобы клинок с него сорвался. Срыв поцарапает боковую поверхность клинка.

Чтобы удержать постоянный угол заточки, придется немного приподнимать рукоять над столом, и даже в месте, где лезвие имеет дугообразную форму, его «брюшка». Иначе на «брюшке» угол заточки окажется более острый.

При достижении острия, клинок надо вернуть на исходную позицию и повторять это основное движение много-много раз, сохраняя угол заточки постоянным. Важно всегда вести клинок по бруску лезвием вперед.

Не надо стараться ускорить работу, сильнее нажимая на брусок. При нажатии сильнее теряется точность, с которой надо удерживать угол заточки и это, скорее всего, сведет все усилия на нет.

Шлифуем до тех пор, пока на его обратной стороне не появится явно чувствующийся заусенец по всей длине лезвия.

Не надо пробовать ускорить работу, шлифуя только те участки, где заусенец еще не появился. Таким образом выпрофилированная режущая кромка не будет совпадать с плоскостью симметрии клинка, будет хуже резать, а затупится быстрее.

Равномерно, плавными движениями шлифовать лезвие, пока на всей его длине не появится непрерывный заусенец.

После заточки на среднем камне режущую кромку хорошо бы поправить на тонком камне – это делает лезвие более ровным и заточку более долговечной.

Вот в принципе и всё. И напоследок – важный совет:

Никогда нельзя проверять качество заточки руками. Даже при неглубоком порезе микроскопические металлические опилки, попавшие в порез, не дадут ране быстро зажить. Лучше взять лист бумаги вертикально одной рукой и попробовать его разрезать на весу. Остро заточенный нож легко справится с этой задачей, какого бы размера он ни был.

----------


## Sanych

Ну блатные ножи я не пользую. А вот обычные кухонные точу регулярно. Теперь точилкой ручной специальной, а бывает ностальгия по советскому союзу, так и бруском поточить могу  





> 10. При заточке нож должен быть чистым и сухим.


Может это и верно для спец ножей из хорошей стали со всякими алмазными доводками, но кухонный нож если немного смочить, он лучше точится.

----------


## vova230

Саныч а слабо тему переместить туда где ей самое место?
А то что-то я не вьехал где здесь смеяться. Раздел-то Юмор называется.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Уже перенесена   Думаю тут ей и место, ведь ножи чаще всего используют при готовке пищи

----------


## Mouse

Не разделяю мнения по поводу НЕ использования шлиф.кругов. Если у человека руки из нужного места - это не помеха. 
Я точу ножи, чтобы был клин, или клин с подводом, т.е. линия заточки плавно переходит в обух. Это позволяет ему легче резать  материал (проникать). 
В основном, как на рисунке посередине:

А основная масса продающихся "точилок" точат лезвие у самой кромки - т.е. у них очень маленикая величина спусков. 

То, что нож должен быть сухим - ерунда. Он должен быть чистым, чтобы брусок не "засаливать". Если зернистость большая - то смачивая камень уменьшаем его "абразивность". Удобно, при заточке на круге, под рукой имень ванночку с холодной водой - для охлаждения клинка.

----------


## Незарегистрированный

ни в коем случае нелзя допускать даже намека на заусенець
это главный враг заточки ножа
и это..точить фольгу(заусенець)  
это естественный процесс) когда каждется что так заточишь вернее...))
ну надо против естества немного пойти) опровдает себя
на коже ксстати надо именно пригладживать

----------


## отец тук

немного некрофильного занудства
1.покрытие MagnaDur®, которое в 1000 раз повышает  износостойкость режущей кромки -любое покрытие наносится только на спуски ножей, на РК ничего не наносится, ибо смысла нет, при первой заточке уходит. если кратко - рекламная сказка
2. Керамические лезвия - тупятся, скалываются, точатся. при особом везении можно красиво изойти внутренним кровотечением в неть
3 Зубчатая режущая кромка -наждачка+проволока=заточен  ный серрейтор. крайне популярен в среде домохозяек, ибо можно долго резать на тарелке/стеклянной доске, а нож все пилит и пилит
 4 Секрет «дамасской», равно как и волшебного булата раскрыт давным давно, а был утерян по причине того, что развитие металлургии создало инструментальные стали, которые гораздо дешевле и практичнее в эксплуатации, про порошковые вообще не заикаюсь. но тем не менее, дамассков и булатов в избытке, особо отвратительным качеством славится павлово (берем х12мф отжигаем травим получаем дендритный рисунок можно продавать как булат, с соответствующей легендой). хороший булат (дорогой зараза) сравним по уровню износостойкости с порошковой s30v, за то ощутимо дороже оной.

----------

